# I'm back...



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

I had my first stay in a psych ward for a week. It was not bad at all. I actually really enjoyed it. The staff and doctors were very nice and very helpful and I met some interesting people. It kind of felt like a mini vacation. Just to get away from all the stress. My parents could not handle seeing me suffer so this was their only option. I was still super DR'ed while I was there but managed to keep my cool. I'm on new meds now, not sure if there going to help or not but worth a shot. It was actually a lot of fun. They feed you and give you so many snacks it's crazy. They gave me breakfast lunch and dinner each day and provided me with a comfortable room to sleep in. My stay there was very comforting. The only thing that I hated was the fact that hot water was a huge issue on my floor, a lot of the showers had cold water so each morning, the nurses were nice enough to help me find a shower with hot water for me. I had visitors, my parents visited me and my best friend came to see me as well. They brought me food and gifts. You really learn a lot while you're there. I saw so many different people all with so many different characteristics. An older guy on my floor had schizophrenia and would walk up and down the hallway talking to somebody who wasn't there. He'd do that from the morning until late at night. The conversations that came out of his mouth were very unique and amusing. He always asked me how I was doing and stuff. Funny guy. I definitely did see a few crazzies but just keep to myself. I had an awesome room mate. She was probably in her 60s. Just a very very pleasant and sweet lady. We become friends instantly. Not too many people on my floor, maybe around 10 or 15. You attend groups and do activities which was also fun for me. You mostly could do whatever the hell you wanted, well not anything but, it was just very easy going. I just came home two days ago.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Glad you had a therapeutic experience there









What meds they put you on?

Did you talk to a counselor at all when you were there?

Was it a privately run hospital or a state run hospital?


----------



## Emir (Nov 20, 2010)

...


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm on risperdal and lithium.

I didn't have a counselor but I had a lot of support from other staff members

It took place in my local hospital.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Melissa_Z said:


> I'm on risperdal and lithium.
> 
> I didn't have a counselor but I had a lot of support from other staff members
> 
> It took place in my local hospital.


How are the meds treating you? Do you feel more stable on them or is it too soon to tell?


----------



## Tree_of_Life2001 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I was really worried about you!!!!


----------



## Tree_of_Life2001 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I was really worried about you!!!!


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Melissa_Z said:


> I had my first stay in a psych ward for a week. It was not bad at all. I actually really enjoyed it. The staff and doctors were very nice and very helpful and I met some interesting people. It kind of felt like a mini vacation. Just to get away from all the stress. My parents could not handle seeing me suffer so this was their only option. I was still super DR'ed while I was there but managed to keep my cool. I'm on new meds now, not sure if there going to help or not but worth a shot. It was actually a lot of fun. They feed you and give you so many snacks it's crazy. They gave me breakfast lunch and dinner each day and provided me with a comfortable room to sleep in. My stay there was very comforting. The only thing that I hated was the fact that hot water was a huge issue on my floor, a lot of the showers had cold water so each morning, the nurses were nice enough to help me find a shower with hot water for me. I had visitors, my parents visited me and my best friend came to see me as well. They brought me food and gifts. You really learn a lot while you're there. I saw so many different people all with so many different characteristics. An older guy on my floor had schizophrenia and would walk up and down the hallway talking to somebody who wasn't there. He'd do that from the morning until late at night. The conversations that came out of his mouth were very unique and amusing. He always asked me how I was doing and stuff. Funny guy. I definitely did see a few crazzies but just keep to myself. I had an awesome room mate. She was probably in her 60s. Just a very very pleasant and sweet lady. We become friends instantly. Not too many people on my floor, maybe around 10 or 15. You attend groups and do activities which was also fun for me. You mostly could do whatever the hell you wanted, well not anything but, it was just very easy going. I just came home two days ago.


SO glad to hear back from you. I was worried. Feel free to text/call/IM/message me anytime.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I was really worries about you too and I am SO SO SO glad that you went to the psych ward. I found that it felt like a get away for me too. There is something comforting about being in a place filled with doctors and people who feed you. All of the groups made me feel human again.

Now that you're back, be sure to keep up the routine you had while you were there. After my first stay I made the mistake of going back to staying isolated in bed all of the time and got a lot worse. After my 2nd stay I kept my routine up. I'd get up at like 7 am, shower, eat, try to do something productive and not isolate. It really helped.


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

I also had tests done and a CT scan and all came back negative,


----------



## MEGA (Dec 3, 2010)

Melissa, how do you feel now? And are the new meds working for you?


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm happy for you Melissa_Z,

I hope you'll get more out of this!

And don't listen to those people who say these wards are for 'psycho's and/or insane people only' cause they are not! And as you can see it has been pretty good for you!

Greetings,
Steffa


----------



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

I just have some questions about this. Were you diagnosed with DP or DR by a professional in order to go to this hospital? Is it this person who recommended you to go there? Why did it only last one week? Were there other people there with DP or DR? How much did it cost? Did you get any psychotherapy there? Individual or in group?

Okay, that's all for now. Thanks.


----------



## Felicity (Feb 7, 2011)

It sounds like it went really well for you, I am glad


----------

